# pic16f628a



## م-يوسف الجزار (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة فى برمجة pic16f628a حيث امتلك مبرمج picstart plus و عدد كبير من هده IC ارجو من من لدية الخبرة بتزويدى ببرنامج بسيط باى لغة كانت و انا بدوري ساقوم بدراسته و التوسع فى هدا المجال و لكنى بحاجة للخطوة الاولى
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedmecha (10 مارس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ...

أضغط هنا

الامثلة الموجوده مفيدة جداً وسوف تتعلم منها الكثير ..

تحياتي


----------

